# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  commission boards

## vorropohaiah

Hi there, I was wondering if there's any way we could make a pop-up with posting guidelines that posters need to accept before proceeding to fill out their commission request thread? mabny posters are ignoring the guidelines and i think many never get back with their email address, and since new members can send/receive PM's they tend to disappear. or maybe the PM rule can be relaxed?

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I agree with Vorro, lately some request occured where the requester was forgetting to send in contact details or mad very uninformative and difuse requests.

----------


## Chashio

A lot of people have their browsers set against pop-ups.

----------


## vorropohaiah

i meant pop-up as a catch-all thing, perhaps it could be a 'warning page' like non-members get when they try to look at pics on some forums, telling them they need to register. this would give them the necessary guidelines

----------


## Schwarzkreuz

I still agree that maybe some form of Structure would be usefull so the Request can be more usefull set for booth Commissioners and Mappers. Right now its often a mess, with some people always reminding the posters to please read the guidlines.

----------


## RobA

I'll take a look and see what options are possible with the forum software, and discuss it with the other folks behind the scenes. 

I can appreciate the issue.

I know we will not be lifting the pm restriction anytime soon, as we have had issues with PM spamming for new members.

-Rob A>

----------

